# American Eagle - Score!



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Just nabbed 22 American Eagles for $31.75 each... That is a score in my book!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats definitely quite a deal, this is from your acquaintance you mentioned a while ago?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice. I have seen some crazy prices for junk silver in the last two weeks. GB


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Thats definitely quite a deal, this is from your acquaintance you mentioned a while ago?


Yep, he PM'd me today on FB, and I pick up tomorrow...


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Nice score, invision. Color me jealous!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

That is awesome/


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks... Just got them in hand... Nice and putty...


----------



## twinfly (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope it's not any of the fake gold turning up. Not sure all the details, but maybe it's all been bars? If it's real, nice deal.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

twinfly said:


> Hope it's not any of the fake gold turning up. Not sure all the details, but maybe it's all been bars? If it's real, nice deal.


Oh, he didnt get gold for 31 and change an ounce.... now that WOULD be a good deal!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

twinfly said:


> Hope it's not any of the fake gold turning up. Not sure all the details, but maybe it's all been bars? If it's real, nice deal.


American Eagle Silver Dollars.... Sorry for confusion... They are real...

Only gold coins I buy are Kugs....


----------



## bobbybackpacker (Dec 1, 2012)

not to derail this comment, invision, but why kugs over sovereigns?


----------



## Sheepdog (Dec 1, 2012)

bobbybackpacker said:


> not to derail this comment, invision, but why kugs over sovereigns?


If I'm not mistaken, kugs have a lower premium than US coins and are just as recognized and legal gold tender. Right?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

bobbybackpacker said:


> not to derail this comment, invision, but why kugs over sovereigns?


I have always had krugs... My mom had one and she gave me one on my 18th bday... Then a half rand on a chain when I started traveling for business... Just a preference... Same markup as us coins...


----------

